# 2014 CAAD10-3 Or 2013 CAAD10 BLK Inc



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

Given the choice of a 2014 CAAD10-3 & a 2013 CAAD10 BLK Inc for the same price, which would you purchase? Obviously the Blk Inc has Di2, better wheels & crank, then the Ultegra on the 2014,


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Black Inc would be my pick.

cheers


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Black inc....no brainier.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

Black Inc as long as you don't expect to switch to mechanical. 

I personally prefer the internal brake routing and swappable cable stops on the 2014 and I'm not a fan of either color schemes, so it's a wash for me on that end.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The 2013 Black Inc every day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

I am surprised nobody favors the 11speed mechanical over the Di2, In a perfect scenario I'd opt for the 2014 Blk Inc. with the hollowgram crank & not have to change a single thing on the bike.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

well....made a decision today, old bike on the left, new on the right. I'm going to switch the pedals over and take it for a true ride tomorrow.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

enjoy it!


----------

